# Tangerine 2



## mysteryscribe (Dec 13, 2006)

This is from a negative and a heck of a lot of working one piece at a time.







Let me tell you before you ask, why there so much empty space... Christmas can be a very empty and desolate time of the year for some folks. I hope the emptiness gives a feel of lonely, empty but also dignity.. I have no idea if it does or not, but that was the plan.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Dec 13, 2006)

I don't like it. the grain is disgusting, and I don't like the greenish brown tint on the edge of the light.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Dec 13, 2006)

Fair enough... 

Of course in defense of the picture the grain is a part of it. But that's okay, it isn't for everyone. No single photograph ever is. As always the image speaks for itself.

Just a passing thought, not a defense... Why would anyone use a 70 year old camera?  If all he wanted to do was to make a plastic picture.  Now that should start a fire.


----------



## windrivermaiden (Dec 18, 2006)

That is a unique image....the tangerine as the symbol of the season....and yes the season can be lonely... I wonder if there would be more of a connection to a wider audience if the gumdrops were in the traditional holiday colors of red and green...The purple and black gives almost a halloween feel to it. 

An interesting travel into the holiday theme....

as for composition and form...well done. nice halo of light around the scene...Christ in the manger-esque. Your depth experience of the world shows in this work. I dont think a 20 something would have enough breadth to take a concept such as this and come up with a compostition which encompases so many little details of imagery, whether by purposeful design or happy accident.


----------



## oldnavy170 (Dec 18, 2006)

I do like this photo.  I like the color of the fruit placed in a dark gloomy place.  There is something "special" to this photo.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Dec 18, 2006)

thanks all my still life is like this.  You either have a feel for the back streek mood or you think it is crap lol.


----------



## terri (Dec 19, 2006)

I love the grain, of course. This is a nice one. Only thing is my staunch anti-pink mindset which keeps me from liking those gumdrops.  But the background, the emptiness, the graininess...all spot on.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Dec 19, 2006)

Here we go again you just dont like color lol.....  I may be trapped in 1940 you are trapped in 1920...


----------



## terri (Dec 19, 2006)

mysteryscribe said:
			
		

> Here we go again you just dont like color lol..... I may be trapped in 1940 you are trapped in 1920...


You say it as if you don't like it.  

Besides, yer wrong. I think 35mm film is cool, too. :mrgreen:


----------



## mysteryscribe (Dec 19, 2006)

99% of my color is 1940 tint style.  Color film is for weddings and family parties not for real photography.... Now don't tell anyone I said the other isnt real.  It just isnt as real.


----------



## windrivermaiden (Dec 20, 2006)

Hey! I take offence! Hehehehe....I like color...4 color process gum that is.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Dec 20, 2006)

Acceptance made for any artistically applied color.... I kinda meant memory maker color. The baby in the crib, the bride and groome kissing. That kind of color film. There is nothing wrong with that either it's just a *different* ball of waxpaper.

And I wish I had your talent with color.

And Terri you know I see you with a graflex in a world war two night club walking around in a slinky evening dress.

Now you going to have me seeing you in a tight dress with fringe and doing the charleston. A kodak vest pocket folder on the table with the bootleg gin.


----------



## terri (Dec 20, 2006)

> And Terri you know I see you with a graflex in a world war two night club walking around in a slinky evening dress.
> 
> Now you going to have me seeing you in a tight dress with fringe and doing the charleston. A kodak vest pocket folder on the table with the bootleg gin.


I should have been so lucky, my friend. Born instead into the digital age. uke: Ah, well. It's all still available to me, so I intend to celebrate it and use it till they tear away my cold dead hands.....  

You're such a hopeless romantic, Charlie. 

And I do like color! Especially when applying it by hand. :mrgreen:


----------



## mysteryscribe (Dec 20, 2006)

I know im just hopeless... being able to see people in different ways is why i like to write.


----------

